# Good day everyone



## debideb (Sep 18, 2010)

Hello all, I wanted to introduce myself. Of course my name is Deborah Rosello...Debi for all of my new friends (you).

I am a 38 year old mother of three and wife to the absolutely perfect man for me. 
Since high school, my interest in writing was discovered when Journalism quickly became my favorite subject. I wrote for my teacher, for the school, local newspapers and importantly for my friends. 
About two years ago, my husband (bless his heart) forced me into early retirement from the workforce and gifted me with the one thing most writers dream of.... time, time to write!
 So here I am today, with my first novel! When he discovered a torn sheet of paper under my key board with a few paragraphs, he insisted I make a go of it. 426 pages later, and 6 months of pounding on the keyboard and hundreds of cups of joe...well I am anxiously awaiting word from a publisher which seems interested.
My agent, which I must add, is a good friend of my husband, took me under her wing. She is a writer herself for South Beach columns, believed in me and most importantly, LOVED Jaded Waters enough to make me her first project in the world of agents vs publishers. 
My time now is divided with my 14 year old daughter and the second installment into my series. 
Thanks for letting me blather on about me...


----------



## Nickie (Sep 18, 2010)

Hello there, Debi, and welcome to AW. And of course, good luck with that publisher!


Nickie


----------



## terrib (Sep 23, 2010)

Nice intro, Deb....glad to have you, hon and let us know about the outcome...sounds very promising!


----------



## debideb (Sep 24, 2010)

Hello there, new friends!  Well, I do have a bit of sad news. The publisher did not want to tackle my project :0(  but... I will not give up! I know someone out there will love my novel as much as everyone who has read it...it is just a matter of time!  Thank you for your nice words and I am so very pleased to have met some of the nicest fellow writers!  Cheers  to you all and keep on writing!


----------



## Gumby (Sep 24, 2010)

Welcome Debideb!


----------

